# Groovy Grunder's Goats are Due!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...I usually post way earlier in the season than this. Just....Life.

Anyhoo, we have 4 does due to kid. 3 are first fresheners and one is an old pro. Here's the line-up:

On day 147 is FF Jasmine. She isn't huge, so I'm thinking she'll have 2 tiny twins or a single. We have a nasty, cold, wet, yucky snow/rain storm tomorrow, so I'll be sleeping with her in the basement tonight if she doesn't kid today. She's posty, ligs are pretty much gone. Udder is tight, but could be tighter. She is eating everything in sight!


















The other three does are a toss up. They are all due around next Wednesday, though I think Minnie will hold out until later since she's a big doe carrying mini babies!

Here's Claire. She's an F1 mini Lamancha FF bred to a Nigerian buck. Claire has the absolutely most gorgeously soft and wonderful fur of any goat I have ever known. She doesn't have wool like the other girls, just a luxurious, smooth, soft, long fur! I'm thinking triplets for her. She does have 2 breeding dates. The first would have her due in the middle of next week. The second date would have her due 3 weeks later. From her ligs and pooch, I'm thinking next week...

















Next is Minnie (aka "The other Jasmine"). She's a purebred LaMancha bred to a Nigerian buck for mini Minnies. ;-) We're actually hoping to get a buckling from her that we can breed to Claire next fall for F2s! (or would they be F3???) Minnie had a tough time adjusting to life on our Groovy farm with all our little goats. But now we can't imagine life without her. She's hilarious and affectionate and very smart. She'll probably be the last to kid this season...

















Our last preggo is my favorite doe, Annika Zappa. Annie is our veteran here at 10 years old. She had quads the past 2 years, but isn't quite as wide this time. I'm thinking triplets. Annie and I have been through alot together. This will probably be her last year breeding, so I'm excited to see what she'll have!

















Last and least, here are some pictures of our very silly Fresca. She is almost a year old and is NOT pregnant. (Hallelujah!) Fresca IS adorable and very spoiled. As some of you may recall, we lost her dam, Lola last fall. So this little brat is very special to us! She likes to be in the middle of anything that is going on and she NOT obedient. She gets put in "time out" quite often!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

YAY! Finally, I was wondering when you'd post your Groovy girls!
They're looking great. I'm so glad that Fresca isn't bred, I remember you mentioning that she might be.
I can't wait to see your kiddo's!
Come on Jasmine (#1) let's see what you got


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Aww they are so cute:inlove::inlove: Very beautiful girls(thumbup) Hope your kidding season goes well Good Luck!! Can't wait to see your little ones!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

good luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So adorable!! Love them all and can’t wait to see what they give you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Cuties! Good luck!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh looky what we have. No, it's not a kid. It's a snowstorm! It's coming down hard and heavy. Methinks I'll be bringing Jazzy inside the house in a kennel tonight!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. Glad we just got rain.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

wow! We got a tornado! mother nature decided to have some fun eh?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with all the groovy girls!
We had snow today too!


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

I hope Jasmine holds out for you! We had a really weird day here. It was super windy all day and it switched between snowing, sleeting, and nothing on and off throughout the day.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's Jazzy's Blizzard home in the garage. She's happy to have a whole flake of hay to herself and I'm happy to have her in a safer kidding environment.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuzzy cuteness! Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, crazy weather, stay safe.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Looks like she’s camping!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She has one nice pad!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is Jasmine doing?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

MadHouse said:


> How is Jasmine doing?


 She kidded Friday night during a power outage. See my post under "Birth Announcements"!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations. Wow its seems that the United States has so many weather seasons in one day.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Tanya said:


> Congratulations. Wow its seems that the United States has so many weather seasons in one day.


 I live in Maine in the northeast corner of the U.S. We usually get at least one snowstorm in early April, but this one was especially heavy! Right now, the snow is mostly gone and it has pouring rain all day!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

So...remember how I said I thought Minnie would go last? Her udder is super full and tight, her ligs are gone and she's licking anyone who gets near her. Of course, it is pouring rain on top of the already saturated soil. And we don't have a real barn. Guess who's moving into the garage tonight? Minnie is a big girl, so she won't fit in the little puppy pen we had Jasmine in. My daughters and I just carried in our trailer cage and made it into a snug and cozy nest. Hoping the heavy winds don't knock out the power. Again. Looks like another sleepless night!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> So...remember how I said I thought Minnie would go last? Her udder is super full and tight, her ligs are gone and she's licking anyone who gets near her. Of course, it is pouring rain on top of the already saturated soil. And we don't have a real barn. Guess who's moving into the garage tonight? Minnie is a big girl, so she won't fit in the little puppy pen we had Jasmine in. My daughters and I just carried in our trailer cage and made it into a snug and cozy nest. Hoping the heavy winds don't knock out the power. Again. Looks like another sleepless night!


Good luck with the next adventure!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Baby watch #2. This Jasmine (aka Minnie) is total opposite of little Jasmine. This girl is VERY dramatic and needy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Snug as a bug in a rug! What a great little pen for her. Happy Kidding! Headlamps and lanterns are a wonderful thing


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Minnie did not kid last night, but she won't eat much this morning and she refuses to leave her little nest. I tried to lead her back to the pen and she's having contractions. Meanwhile, Annika has dropped and HER udder is strutted. Both my daughters work today, so I'm playing solo midwife today!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I hope they don't both kid at the same time for you!
Sounds like you're going to be busy though.
I'll keep checking in 
Good luck!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

:ahhconsole)(pray) prayers from South Africa for you. You will be perfectly fine. Breathing is an important factor. Good luck.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Good luck!! You will do fantastic


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Minnie kidded around 7:30 pm. 2 bucklings. Mom and kids are doing great. Pics tomorrow! And now Annika is in the little pen in the garage....


----------



## Sharon wilson (Aug 23, 2017)

Cute


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

And....how is Annika doing?????


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> And....how is Annika doing?????


 I had her inside all night. She looks ready to pop and she may or may not have been having contractions earlier. She's on my "check every hour or so" list...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Still waiting. Annika is cheerful and active and eating everything in sight. But she's NOT in labor yet. BRAT!:waiting:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Go Annika go. We want to see cute fuzzy faces.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Annika blessed us with 2 little bucklings this morning. I'll post pics in the birth announcements in just a little while.

This brings us up to SEVEN bucklings and ZERO doelings so far. *sigh* Happily all of them are vigorous and healthy!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Time to have a talk with your herd sire.....next year ALL girls or else.... 
Congratulations on healthy happy babies though!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations Annika and Groovyoldlady!
Healthy and vigorous is wonderful!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! Sorry about adding to the buck count.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Glad all are healthy. Send some of your buck luck my way! I could use a good buck year!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, our last goat is entering what should be her last week of pregnancy. Claire looks big enough to be having triplets. Here's hoping we finally get some DOES. My daughter just joined MDGA so he kids can be registered. Maybe we can even find an MDGA show close enough to attend!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sending pink vibes your way!
Fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Damfino said:


> Glad all are healthy. Send some of your buck luck my way! I could use a good buck year!


 I hereby bequeath you all my buck luck!!!


GoofyGoat said:


> Sending pink vibes your way!
> Fingers and toes crossed for you.


 THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Dear Claire should be MUCH thinner by the end of next week! (or SOONER!)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

By the way, my daughter joined MDGA. Her herd name is "Dear". So now we have Dear Claire, Dear Angus, and Dear Galloway.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Dear Claire should be MUCH thinner by the end of next week! (or SOONER!)
> View attachment 179995


She's so cute!!!! I love the herd name as well


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Annnnnnnnnnd...We have early labor. Uncomfortable, whiny, needy. SUPER posty, tight udder, zero ligs, dropped babies. And she wants to be away from the other goats. AND she wants me to sit with her and hold her hoof. Good thing I cancelled the appointment I had this morning!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> Annnnnnnnnnd...We have early labor. Uncomfortable, whiny, needy. SUPER posty, tight udder, zero ligs, dropped babies. And she wants to be away from the other goats. AND she wants me to sit with her and hold her hoof. Good thing I cancelled the appointment I had this morning!


Happy kidding! Go Claire!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Claire did GREAT! 1 boy and ONE GIRL!!!!!!

Yippee!

In other news: I am going to LOVE milking Claire. She has a butter soft udder, easy teats and lovely orifices. And she let me milk her like we'd been doing this for years!! 

Pics coming to Birth Announcements after I do some cleaning upping.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations. Wonderful news.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay for Claire! Congratulations and happy baby time and milking!!


----------

